# Big Game in Barbados Karibik



## mike0714 (18. September 2020)

Hallo an alle,ich fahre mit der Mein Schiff im Januar 2022 in die Karibik und möchte auf Barbados mit einer Bootscharter Hochseefischen machen sofern Mister Corona dies zulässt.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen auf Barbados sammeln können....?

Für jede Antwort bin ich sehr Dankbar.
Viele Grüße aus Kölle


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

Hi - ich war früher einmal auf den Bahamas mit nem Charterboot Hochseeangeln.

gab unter anderem nem schönen Gelbflossenthunfisch von ca. 80cm



wobei das damals zumindest meist so ablief, dass die "Helfer" sich um alles kümmern und dir dann nach Anhieb bzw. wenn der Fisch hängt die Rute übergeben.


----------



## porbeagle (25. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> wobei das damals zumindest meist so ablief, dass die "Helfer" sich um alles kümmern und dir dann nach Anhieb bzw. wenn der Fisch hängt die Rute übergeben.



Da hat sich Bis heute an der Ausführung nichts geändert. Da musst du schon von Anfang an gegensteuern. Und wenn du Pech hast je nach Jahreszeit hast du Sea Weed.
Dann ist Fischen echt schwer.


----------



## Fruehling (25. September 2020)

Suche bei eBay mal nach der DVD Tarpon Quest und ordere sie!

Wenn Du das gesehen hast, weißt Du, welche Angelei in der Karibik am reizvollsten ist.


----------



## porbeagle (25. September 2020)

Tarpon ist okay  die Schuppen geben geile Bierdeckel ab.


----------



## mike0714 (6. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Antworten euch alle.

Werde mir Mal die Tarpun DVD ordern....


----------



## mike0714 (6. Oktober 2020)

DVD geordert.....


----------



## mike0714 (31. März 2021)

jemand noch einen Tip ?


----------



## porbeagle (31. März 2021)

mike0714 schrieb:


> jemand noch einen Tip ?


Was willst du den Wissen? Paar mehr Infos von Dir wären gut.

Bist du alleine an Bord , teilst du die Charter , wie lange willst du 
Ausfahren? Es gibt meistens 4,5,6,8 Std Touren.


----------



## Peter117 (31. März 2021)

Moin mike0714

Da Du wahrscheinlich in Bridgetown anlegen wirst, könntest Du dort ein Boot chartern...
Z.B. https://fishingbooker.com/destinati...MI4tP88cPa7wIVBgOLCh2IAgZsEAAYASAAEgL_pfD_BwE
Musst Du mal googlen - seit 1992 hat sich sicherlich viel verändert, aber es gibt da bestimmt noch einige Charteranbieter.
Ich hatte die Honey Bee III - die hab' ich aber nicht mehr gefunden.
Buchen müsstest Du möglicherweise schon von Deutschland aus - obwohl im Januar in der südlichen Karibik eigentlich Off-Season ist.
Aber ein Barracuda, Wahoo oder Mahi Mahi sollte eigentlich immer möglich sein - das musst Du selbst entscheiden, ob Dir so ein kleiner Fisch den Charterpreis wert ist.
Wenn Du sowas noch nie gemacht hast, kann man so ein "Hemingway-Feeling" auf jeden Fall mal machen.

VG

Peter


----------



## Naish82 (8. April 2021)

Ansonsten in der Carlisle Bay n bischen mit wilden Meeresschildkröten schnorcheln und hinterher lecker Mount Gay schlabbern...


----------



## mike0714 (18. April 2021)

Würde das Boot alleine für 8 h chartern wollen.
Nur trolling also Schleppfischen die ganzen 8 Stunden.
Danke für die ganzen Beiträge von euch.


----------



## mike0714 (12. Juli 2021)

Marlin oder Segelfisch wäre schon cool.....


----------



## Ponton (12. Juli 2021)

mike0714 schrieb:


> Marlin oder Segelfisch wäre schon cool.....


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## mike0714 (23. August 2021)

Das sage ich mir auch


----------



## Peter117 (23. August 2021)

Ich fürchte für Marlin ist im Januar das Wasser zu kalt, aber ein Sailfish könnte klappen - Tight Lines.
Ich bin gespannt was Du berichtest...


----------

